# Tool Talk >  rock picker attachment GIF

## Jon

Rock picker attachment GIF. While I imagine that not all rock picking with this attachment goes as perfectly as pictured here, this looks like a great solution; essentially functioning as a screener and rock picker in one.



https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...ock_picker.gif

----------

dubbby (May 20, 2020),

Miloslav (Dec 5, 2018)

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

dubbby (May 20, 2020),

Miloslav (Dec 5, 2018),

rgsparber (Dec 5, 2018),

Seedtick (Dec 5, 2018)

----------


## Beserkleyboy

Jon, any idea where the bobcat like machine sporting the long cylinder rock attachment is from? We see frequent rockpiles as seen there in almost all of our country paddocks. Lots of shallow rocks that presumably get dug up in plowing. Thanks
Jim

----------

